# Installing a 9hp engine?



## roman7 (Apr 20, 2012)

hello, i would like some help with the installation of a 9 hp honda engine on my go kart. it used to have a 6hp on it but i wanted to put one a 9. i am having trouble with the clutch because i am relatively new to small engines. right now, i have a drive and driven clutch that both say they are rated for up to 8 hp(says it is the 30 series). the brand is Comet. will i have to get a new drive clutch(a 40 series) that is rated for my 9hp or do i need a whole new clutch system? if so, where can i get them cheap?(they can be used) please help and feel free to ask questions. i dont know what info you need. i will try to respond asap. thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The one you have will not hold up and may not even fit the shaft.
I just Googed go cart clutch and hundreds of sites came up.
http://www.gokartsupply.com/clutches.htm


----------



## roman7 (Apr 20, 2012)

do i need any specific brand?


----------

